# Norton's "Spyware"



## karusho (Nov 4, 2005)

I remember a few years back when I still used Norton:

THere were no viruses, but there was always spyware. It always said that the kinds of spyware only Norton could detect. I thought nothing of it; in fact, it made me think norton was great.

then i went over to avast and adaware, and i forgot about norton.

now that i think back on it, it seems kinda suspicious.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Norton takes more resources (not a problem for me, have top resources on this rig), is not free (no problem for me) and probably it takes a little more knowledge about how to configure it if you have the Norton Internet Security program.

However, it is an excellent program that I have used for probably fifteen years or so and it does the job without having a lot of glitches. I have a lot of experience not only with my own computers, but with building for others in my computer shop. Once Norton is set up correctly, just forget it and it will do the job for you.

Yes, I have used AVG, Panda, McAfee, and Avast (presently using AVG on my spare computer) and they also are excellent. I think through the years I have tried almost all of the programs you speak of (and more) and they all have good points and bad points. Norton is no exception, but for me, give me Norton because I know how to use it and it speaks of quality.

Do I think for one minute that they (Norton Company) would make up spyware or whatever you seem to imply? Not a chance in this world.


----------



## RockinNick (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice answer tumbleweed

However i use them both. After i get done scanning all my files with Norton's (which does take awhile). I do a scan with Adaware just to make sure. Sometimes Adaware gets things that Norton may have overlooked for some reason. 

I also like to just use Adaware right before i go on an Online game. Spyware makes your lag or latency increase dramitically! I just do a quick scan with Adaware before i go on which minizes the lag issues.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi RockinNick,

You are correct in your evaluation. Norton does not do a good job with spyware and I also use Adaware and a couple of other preventitive programs on a regular basis. I have huge resources to spare on my computer and on Friday evening, it runs and does a full system scan and I never notice it. It does take considerable time. If you don't have resources to spare, it can be a drain.

I think it is safe to say there is not a single firewall and virus program that does an excellent job with all facets of computer protection.

However, the strong suit of Norton is their virus protection and firewall protection from Hijackers, Popups, etc. They are excellent at that which I am sure you know if you use Norton. I assume otherwise you would not be using it.

Hey, thanks for the post and nice to talk to you.


----------



## oshwyn5 (Sep 23, 2005)

There are several different types of threats on the internet.
http://www.webopedia.com/DidYouKnow/Internet/2004/virus.asp
Describes the difference between a virus, a worm, and a trojan horse.
For years these were the main problems of the internet and computers. Antivirus programs were primarily designed to target viruses, since their ability to append themselves to other programs and spread from one computer to another made them the biggest threat. Trojans were often relegated to the "You brought this on yourself and you should just delete it and fix the damage manually " catagory . Worms are generally regarded as a subcatagory of virus by most antivirus firms and hence the antivirus generally detects and removes them too. But still many antivirus firms are reluctant to include trojan detection and removal for all but the most common and problematic. Then along came adware and spyware.

These like trojans initially fell primarily into the catagory of "You choose to install the program on your computer, you got what you deserved by not reading the EULA. There was some initial consternation over the difficulty of removing them, and hence some software was written by those firmly opposed to such an invasion of your computer. But over time ,they grew to a major problem with drive by automated install when you visit some websites, security and privacy risks and others which are so poorly written that they cause major problems . Thus more and more companies got into the feild.

Currently, most internet security suites offer at least limited protection from these additional threats (as opposed to the old protection from viruses and worms only) but often even with a major brand name you find protection lacking and in need of an additional tool to ensure your safety . 

I normally advise people to have a good internet security suite, composed of an antivirus and software firewall. It really does not matter if they are integrated, although integration means you only have one updater to run as opposed to several to keep up to date. Updates are vital as new threats emerge constantly.
But this alone is not enough. I also advise having a dedicated trojan detector such as Emisofts, A Squared or Moosofts The Cleaner 
http://www.moosoft.com/
http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/
Generally, when it comes to trojans, worms, and viruses; there is little disagreement on whether a particular entity is a nasty or not. So there is no real need for more than one antivirus or more than one anti trojan. While having two antivirus programs running at the same time runs the risk of a conflict (where one detects the others definition files and thinks they are a virus or blocks the download and install of the others definition updates for the same reason) this conflict is rare between antivirus and antitrojan programs; and if you do see the files in the other program detected they are easily added to the ignore list.
Adware and Spyware on the otherhand tend to be harder to really define. What is on one products list may or may not be on anothers. Yes , the major nasties will be on everyones, but a lot of lesser ones tend to be on one or the other. So I generally advise using both ad-aware and spybot, or Microsoft Anti Spyware in addition to another product for detection and removal and using Spywareblaster in addition to the immunity feature of your chosen spyware remover (along with the IEspyad immunizer) 
Check the General security and hijackthis board for more information.

Other than that, follow safe surfing practices. 
Do not use IE for randomly exploring the web or visiting nasty sites; use something like Firefox or Opera which do not support active X install and make sure that their install on demand option is changed to off.
Keep windows and all your protective software up to date.
Scan everything you get from the internet; if you have any doubts , save it and scan again after you have waited a week and updated all definitions.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I Use Norton and AVG, Adaware plus ewido. The only thing that AVG found that Norton didn't , AVG came back with a positive in my adaware plus exe said it was a downloader.agent.
All I can figure is Norton puts a little more effort into there corporate edition, Which I happen to get free from my employer. :4-dontkno


----------



## RockinNick (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes Nortons does do a good job.

I do have one question though...

From past expieriences which one would you say is better Norton's or Mcaffe ?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

You will never get agreement on a personal opinion question like this. However, I always like to give a personal opinion, so here goes:

There is no question, I have used both several times and Norton is the Hands Down Winner. There is just no comparison IMO (of course).


----------



## tranqulized (Apr 7, 2005)

Am I the only one thats gotten ****** by norton?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

First of all, be a little careful with your language, because this is a family orientated forum. I edited your no, no, out and replaced it with some characters.

Second, the answer to your question is NO, you are not the only one who has problems with this program! There are hundreds and hundreds, maybe even thousands of bad stories about Norton out there that many have reported very bad experiences with the program. 

I think (personal opinion) that much of this is from lack of experience in using programs of that type. One can't expect (like Norton does) that everyone has expertise in that area. Actually, Norton is not very user friendly for those who don't work with computers on a regular basis. 

Hey, have a great day.


----------



## tranqulized (Apr 7, 2005)

sorry about the poor language.
I didn't have problems with norton being user friendly or not.. I had problems with there being 5 viruses on my computer while, a fully updated norton was telling me my computer was clean... couldn't figure out why my computer was so slow until a friend of mine told me to try avg and get rid of norton...
and I know of a lot more people that have had similar problems.. I just find it unacceptable for norton to cost $100 and not find viruses a free program can..
I also don't like norton because its so popular that virus writers actually use the program against its users. i've cleaned a few computers of viruses that had actually taken control of norton...


----------



## skate_punk_21 (Mar 28, 2005)

I must side with tumbleweed here.

I've used a number of antivirus apps. in several situations and love Norton products. Why do you think Norton gets a bad rap from people? probably the same reason that *Windows *and *IE *gets it. When a product is at the top of its game, *it becomes a primary target* for exploitation! Norton does not make a bad application, people just try that much harder to bring it down.

Another thing to consider - several malicious forms of malware can quickly disable *ANY* antivirus program! want an example? see Here 

As tumbleweed said, no application will pickup everything, in fact whenever we get a sample of something new, chances are only 1 or 2 scanners (out of 18-20) will pick it up!

Just some food for thought.
*Skate*


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

*Norton*

I have to agree, Norton is good. Since january 19, 2006, they have updated there antivirus and antispyware detection, and I have to say its pretty good.


----------



## RockinNick (Nov 9, 2005)

Good to be back guys...

Anyway there are some good and bads to Nortons.

Yes they are a good company and work wonderfully in the protection against hackers and viruses but i will say they could do a better job. I noticed that Norton's Embeds itself EVERYWHERE in your computer.. I had a problem with the auto-update that had installed some corrupted files on my CPU.. So i called up Symantec and finally got ahold of a human and they told me to do a simple uninstall to re-install... BIG MISTAKE. 

After two days of re-installing un-installing, finding more files and registry keys to delete i FINALLY got rid of it and did a fresh install... 

Anyway the program works great now and i have no probems... 

What i will say though is DO NOT only use Nortons or any type of anti-virus as your only source of defense. True it comes with a firewall but a program like ZoneAlarm is much better and more customizable than Nortons. I would have a hardware firewall as well..


Just wanted to let you guys in on my little expierience.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Norton AV is a bloatware at its finest. And i am really suspicious that some kind of a change it makes when it expires to make the system ultra vulnerable for infections.. I cant prove it but I ll trust to my feelings. 

They have the fame and they are just selling an empty product generating zillion problems.. Changes the windows installer... disables the security center.... its updates are the most important thing in the universe.... This software simply acts like the universe is revolving around it. WRONG. 

Nowadays infections are very complicated and strong. If you are at the wrong place at the wrong time NOTHING can protect you. An antivirus software is simply something that alerts the user that something is not right and time for a clean up. And pretty much every AV software does that. No need to give $65-90 to symantec to change my system for ever. Installs thousands of registry items and files. Uninstallation is pain. Corruptions are pain... Why would i pay for something actually is going to mess my system ? Sorry to say but norton AV is bloatware.


----------



## jsimmons (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't run AV software at all, and I never have...


----------



## Roy Ng (Nov 24, 2005)

*Comment?*

How about Spybot & Destroy 1.4?? It seems provide many function.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

Spybot is not an AV nor a firewall. The teatimer acts like a combo but not really a solution. 

And for Norton AV I am strongly recommending to read the reviews and news under the security section. I believe healthier information will be gained. Norton lovers there are real bad news in there....


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

The simple truth is that a combination of different specialist programs is, and always has been, necessary to protect your computer from attack. I get Sophos for free, and it's updated every two hours. Also use AVG and Spybot and I don't seem to have any problems.

I've never used Norton AV but have had Norton Utilities for several years now and will continue to use it, it's very good but it's not perfect. Has anybody got any suggestions as to better utility programs?

And jsimmons...



jsimmons said:


> I don't run AV software at all, and I never have...


Your computer is probably a piece of junk compared to what it could be. I'd bet my left plum it's riddled with adware, spyware and a healthy dose of viruses and it's slowing it down and corrupting it all and...you get the point.


----------

